# Sad classical music



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

What would you consider the best classical music to reflect "sadness"? It may be timely with everything that has been going on after the November election. Especially the last few days ..... Maybe something like this?


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

In my opinion, Dowland's Lachrimae (Seaven Teares) would be a good mood reflection of the current state of affairs.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Richard8655 said:


> In my opinion, Dowland's Lachrimae (Seaven Teares) would be a good mood reflection of the current state of affairs.


Thank you, I did not know him. I heard a little a bit on you tube and I think you are right, it is an appropriate mood reflection. I have to say though that if the current state of affairs continues in the same path something even more depressing may be a better fit.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Some people are happy after the November election. So bad "reason" to post a thread about "Sad Classical Music." There are many other reasons to post a thread about "Sad Classical Music" if for no other reason than curiosity about what other people would post.

Now, to the heart of the thread: I wouldn't consider Chopin's Nocturnes "sad." More beautiful than anything. If I were to categorize classical music as "sad," I would have to go with maybe Barber's Adagio, or perhaps the Laudate Dominum from Mozart's Vesperae Solennes De Confessore, K339 (also, IMO one of the MOST beautiful moments in all of musical history). Perhaps many parts of Gorecki's Third Symphony.

However, I've never thought of these pieces as being "sad," more so to have an intense "longing" or "aching." Perhaps it's semantics, but that's how I've always felt these pieces. There are many more, but those are the ones that come off the top of my head.

V


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't think there's ever a "bad" reason to post a thread to express one's views and feelings through classical music. Obviously, this thread reflects dissatisfaction with the last election results. For those who don't like that opinion, they're free to start a celebratory thread on that topic as well. So I think it was perfectly appropriate for the OP to express his views in this way.

As to whether the Chopin piece is sad or not, how we react to classical music is relative, unique, and intensely personal. Each can see it differently I would say. To me, it was sad as well.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Nevum said:


> What would you consider the best classical music to reflect "sadness"? It may be timely with everything that has been going on after the November election. Especially the last few days ..... Maybe something like this?


Sadness is only one dimension of the emotion spectrum. Classical music can certain represent many if not all aspects of the emotional spectrum. Does it 'reflect sadness the best'? The answer could be subjective. But then again, sadness has many aspects as well. I think if classical music can strike your heart strings and echo with it, then no matter what emotion state you are in, the music has done its job.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Allan Pettersson Symphony No. 7.


Devastating. Do not approach if one has suicidal tendencies.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Herman Stein: Family/The Robinsons (Lost in Space)

Probably doesn't qualify as "classical."


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jacqueline du Pre - Kol nidrei (orchestral version)


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Allan Pettersson Symphony No. 7.
> 
> Devastating. Do not approach if one has suicidal tendencies.


Alan Pettersson is one of my favorite composers. Truly amazing. Symphony 7 is one of his best.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Jacqueline du Pre - Kol nidrei (orchestral version)


Very nice....and sad.....!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*And never forget: Tomorrow The sun will shine again.*

Renée Fleming sings Morgen by Richard Strauss


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Pugg said:


> *And never forget: Tomorrow The sun will shine again.*
> 
> Renée Fleming sings Morgen by Richard Strauss


Stunning.... Thank you!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

My late grandfathers most adored music and played at his funeral.
Elgar Nimrod.


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

Louange à l'Éternité de Jésus from messiaen's quartet.


----------



## TodorYankov (Jan 25, 2017)

Rachmaninoff's Third piano concerto, second movement.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Any other suggestions for very very sad classical music?


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Nevum said:


> Any other suggestions for very very sad classical music?


4 33. A very very sad piece indeed.

V


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Varick said:


> 4 33. A very very sad piece indeed.
> 
> V


Originality is strong with this one.

To answer the question, try Pärt's Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

My favorite work by Shostakovich.


----------



## Rhinotop (Jul 8, 2016)

Vasks' _Musica dolorosa_
Vaughan Williams' Symphony Nr. 5 (III mov. Romanza)
Pärt's _In memoriam Benjamin Britten_ (really sad)
Magnard's _Chant funèbre_
Mendelssohn's String quartet Nr. 6
Schubert's String quintet (II mov., deeply sad)


----------



## Rhinotop (Jul 8, 2016)

... and almost all the Morton Feldman's output.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Nevum said:


> Any other suggestions for very very sad classical music?


Here's one for you - Chopin's Prelude no. 4 in E minor (Op. 28).


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## LesCyclopes (Sep 16, 2016)

Purcell's "When I Am Laid In Earth" is beautiful and yet utterly sad.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

This is bitter but sweet:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Beethoven Triple concerto second movement.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Schnittke:
Piano Quintet
Concerto for Piano and Strings


----------



## lifetweet (Jan 30, 2017)

Every time I heard sad classical music, I choose to turn the music off instead. Songs like these is damn suicidal to me.


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

Songs. *eye twitching intensifies*


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

lifetweet said:


> Every time I heard sad classical music, I choose to turn the music off instead. Songs like these is damn suicidal to me.


You do know this is a classical forum for us all....


----------

